# Figure 9 Carabiner



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, picked one up at the local Gander Mountain the other day for kicks. Before I really trust it with securing or tying anything off in the field or while I'm camping, anyone have any experience? 

PS: Not looking for how to's. Just if anyone knows if they're any good or not.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

They seem to be well designed - as long as you don't try to over-stress them (ie: use them as a tie-down for a vehicle) they should work well for many years.


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

Used them to secure a tarp over our tent for camping - had several storms and they held up very well. Didn't come loose and when it was time to pack up just popped free. I have trouble remembering how to use them . . . .


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Momturtle said:


> Used them to secure a tarp over our tent for camping - had several storms and they held up very well. Didn't come loose and when it was time to pack up just popped free. I have trouble remembering how to use them . . . .


The instructions are stamped on the side of the 'biner.

And NaeKid, agreed, tried it out today for securing some gear and it perfomed miraculously. I got the 50lb one to try, and got the 150lb as a present for my friend.


----------

